# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Ippotis [Celtic Star, Northern Star, Loon Plage, Ioalaos, Kosei Maru]

## Apostolos

Το πλοίο μάλλον θα μας απασχολήσει αφού όπως φάνηκε και στα μηνύματα του χρήστη captain#litinas θα έρθει σύντομα κοντά μας...

Μερικά στοιχεία και φώτο φυσικά απο το fakta

To μόνο κακό που ξέρω ειναι ότι έχει μπαταριστές μηχανές και μικρο σχετικό γκαράζ. Είναι όμως ιδανικότατο για ακτοπλοΐα λόγω μεγέθους...
Καπετάνιους να βρούν όμως που να τα πάνε

----------


## captain#litinas

Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι φίλε μου. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε για τον Μάιο ότι θα έρθει στην Ελλάδα. Εχει μπαταριστές μηχανές όμως οι κινήσεις γίνονται από την γέφυρα, και για όσους γνωρίζουν υπάρχει σημαντική χρονική διαφορά στις κινήσεις από τα κλασικά μπαταριστά που οι κινήσεις γίνονται απο το μηχανοστάσιο (π.χ. Λισσός ). Οπότε θα βρεθούν καπετάνιοι να το ταξιδέψουν... και υπάρχουν πολλοί.

----------


## Apostolos

Και εμεις μαζι σας!!!! Ελπίζουμε να κανονιστει και εσωτερική φωτογράφιση - παρουσίαση

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό που γράφει ο Σουηδός περί Στρίντζη ίσχυε ποτέ;




> 1998. Sold till Eptanisos Maritime (Strintzis Lines S.A), Pireus, Grekland. Omdopt till *IOALAOS*</B>.

----------


## captain#litinas

> Αυτό που γράφει ο Σουηδός περί Στρίντζη ίσχυε ποτέ;


 Για να το γράφει μάλλον ισχύει... Πάντος από γνωστό μου έμαθα ότι άνθρωποι τις ΝΕΛ πιθανόν να πάνε Δουβλίνο αυτές τις ημέρες για να το δούν από κοντά... Επίσης έμαθα ότι το πλοίο θα έρθει 15 - 20 Μαίου(;;; :Wink:  είδομεν....;;;;;.... :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Apostolos

Σύντομα, άκουσα κοντά μας...

----------


## Giovanaut

Ερε κατι βαποραροι....!!!!
Τρελα...!!!

Απανταχου Νελιτες, φετος θα πεσει πολυ κλαμα... :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Σε λιμάνι της Λιβύης αυτή τη στιγμή το βαποράκι... :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Μετά μας έρχεται...

----------


## nkr

Αντε με το καλο να μας ερθει και αυτο!!!Απο οτι φαινεται η ΝΕΛ μπαινει σε μια καλη τροχια με τις συγκεκριμενες κινησεις της. :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Το νέο όνομα έχει βγει... Σύντομα θα το ανακοινώσω αν δεν με προλάβει κάποιος ποιό "επίσημος"!

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται σε άριστη κατάσταση και ετοιμοπόλεμο!

----------


## taxiarhis

Kαι το ονομα αυτου ΙΠΠΟΤΗΣ.

----------


## Apostolos

> Kαι το ονομα αυτου ΙΠΠΟΤΗΣ.


Μαρτυριάρη! 

Τώρα στα Αγγλικά πώς θα γραφτεί δεν ξέρω... IPPOTIS?

Τουλάχιστο Ας τα γράφουν και με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες κατάπρυμα

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο όπως είπε και ο MYTILENE βρίσκεται στο Λυβικό λιμάνι της Misurata (ή MISRATAH) και λογικά σύντομα θα το δούμε και κοντά μας. Σε φωτογραφίες που είδα στο Maritime Traffic επιβαιβεώνετε η πολύ καλή κατάσταση του πλοίου...

----------


## Νaval22

με το καλό να έρθει και ο ιππότης μας λοιπόν  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stylianos

ξερει κανείς που θα δρομολογηθει?

----------


## MILTIADIS

Στο νησι των ιπποτων υποθετω.. :Wink: Ροδος

----------


## hayabusa

ως επιβατηγο θα δρομολογηθεί ή ως Ro-Ro ;

----------


## Leo

Μα είναι ρο-ρο καθαρό, άρα σαν τέτοιο θα δουλέψει.

----------


## mitilinios

> Στο νησι των ιπποτων υποθετω..Ροδος


Σωστά, στο νησί των Ιπποτών θα δρομολογηθεί μαζί με το ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ. ¶λλωστε δεν είναι τυχαία η ονομασία των 2 πλοίων.  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## vagelis

*Σημαία:* Cyprus 
*Τύπος  Πλοίου:* Cargo - Hazard A (Major)
*Κατάσταση:* Σε Κίνηση
*Ταχύτητα/Πορεία:*  16 kn / 304˚
*Μήκος x Πλάτος:* 136 m X 20 m
*Βύθισμα:* 6  m
*Προορισμός:* _PIRAEUS
ETA: 2010-06-07 09:00 (UTC)_

----------


## dokimakos21

*Αυτη την στιγμη το πλοιο Νοτια της Μηλου.!*
*Με το καλο...!*

----------


## Thanasis89

Σύμφωνα με τον προλαλήσαντα, το πλοίο έδεσε στην Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη Περάματος. Σύντομα φωτογραφίες...  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Σύμφωνα με τον προλαλήσαντα, το πλοίο έδεσε στην Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη Περάματος. Σύντομα φωτογραφίες...


Ετσι ειναι Θαναση.!Η πλωρη του πλοιου...

P6071778.jpg

Και ολο το πλοιο.!

P6071782.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

¶λλος ένας ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ στο στόλο της αγαπημένης μας εταιρείας!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο ρε Φώτη ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ανταπόκρισή σου ! Όσο για το βαπόρι μια χαρά ωραίο είναι και καλή αρχή να έχει. 
Όσο για την ΝΕΛ αποδεικνύει ότι είναι ναυτιλιακή, με ναυλώσεις βέβαια αλλά είναι μια καλή αρχή και για μένα η σωστή αρχή.

----------


## polykas

Ιππότης πλέον... :Very Happy: 

polykas77908-9809788.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Την Παρακευή το πρωΐ σαν Seltic Star.  :Razz:  

CELTIC STAR 01 11-06-2010.jpg

CELTIC STAR 03 11-06-2010.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι 2 μέρες μετά φρεσκοβαμμένο και με το όνομα να μένει να μπει και στην πλώρη. Χαρακτηριστικό οτι οι εργασίες συνεχίζονταν και την Κυριακή.
Σε ένα ντόκο ΝΕΛοκρατούμενο, με τα ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ, ΙΠΠΟΤΗΣ, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ και ΜΑΙΚΑΤ...

P6130070.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Σας ευχαριστουμε ολους για τις ανταποκρισεις σας...!!!
Γνωριζουμε αν θα παει για δεξαμενισμο...???

Μια πλωρη για μεγαλες συγκινησεις...!!!!

----------


## polykas

_Ιππότης και στην πλώρη..._

polykas989-9-0_iuiu8.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Το πλοίο είναι ακόμα στο Πέραμα???

----------


## noulos

> _Ιππότης και στην πλώρη..._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94288


Όχι ότι έχει σημασία, αλλά πολύ μπροστά δεν το έγραψαν;

----------


## Leo

Περιμένοντας την τύχη του στο προσεχές ΣΑΣ!

P1300148ipotis.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

στο οποίο ΣΑΣ στις 14/7 θα συζητηθεί η...



> Ετήσια δρομολόγηση 
> *Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΙΠΠΟΤΗΣ»* σημαίας ΚΥΠΡΟΥ από 15-06-10 στις γραμμές
> 
> α) ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ – ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΥ – ΚΩ – ΡΟΔΟΥ και
> β) ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ – ΧΙΟΥ – ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ

----------


## pantelis2009

Να τον δούμε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 21/06/2010. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του. :Razz:  

IPPOTIS 01 21-06-2010.jpg

IPPOTIS 02 21-06-2010.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Μπορούμε να γράψουμε ότι το πλοίο μεθόρμισε απο το Πέραμα στην Καρβουνόσκαλα η είναι και αυτό κατασκοπεία????:evil:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μπορούμε να γράψουμε ότι το πλοίο μεθόρμισε απο το Πέραμα στην Καρβουνόσκαλα η είναι και αυτό κατασκοπεία????:evil:



Κατάλαβες τώρα γιατί ειπωθήκανε κάποια πράγματα σε άλλο θέμα??
Χωρίς να σου πει κανείς κάτι ξεκίνησες με ΕΙΡΩΝΕΙΑ!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Κατάλαβες τώρα γιατί ειπωθήκανε κάποια πράγματα σε άλλο θέμα??
> Χωρίς να σου πει κανείς κάτι ξεκίνησες με ΕΙΡΩΝΕΙΑ!!!!


Μα τα μηνύματα περί κατασκοπείας απευθυνόντουσαν σε εμένα, οπότε τι εννοείς χωρίς να σου πέι κανένας τίποτα???? Για διάβασε καλύτερα το άλλο θέμα!!! Και όταν με έχουν θίξει χωρίς λόγο, ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και θα απαντήσω ειρωνικά!!!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

[QUOTE=speedrunner;373905]Μα τα μηνύματα περί κατασκοπείας απευθυνόντουσαν σε εμένα, οπότε τι εννοείς χωρίς να σου πέι κανένας τίποτα???? Για διάβασε καλύτερα το άλλο θέμα!!! Και όταν με έχουν θίξει χωρίς λόγο, ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και θα απαντήσω ειρωνικά!!!!![

Για την ειρωνεία σου προς τον Leo μιλάω...Αντί να καταλάβεις τι σου είπε σε εκείνο το θέμα κράτησες μόνο τη λέξη κατασκοπεία που  με ΑΛΛΗ ΕΝΝΟΙΑ αναφέρθηκε!!!Οπότε μάλλον εσύ ξαναδιάβασε τα μηνύματα στο θέμα του MEGA JET.

----------


## north waves

Κυκλάδες-Ικαρία-Σάμο με το Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ ΙΠΠΟΤΗ
*Προσφορά για ασυνόδευτα ΙΧ*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Η NEL LINES σας ανακοινώνει μια ειδική προσφορά για ασυνόδευτα ΙΧ προς Κυκλάδες, Ικαρία και Σάμο. 

*ΤΙΜΕΣ (ΑΣΥΝΟΔΕΥΤΑ ΙΧ)**Κυκλάδες**Ικαρία-Σάμο**35,00€**50,00€*
Το *Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ ΙΠΠΟΤΗΣ* θα εκτελεί τα δρομολόγια*ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΣΥΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΠΑΡΟ* 
κάθε Δευτέρα (αναχώρηση στις 20:00)
και
*ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΣΥΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΝΑΞΟ*
κάθε Τρίτη και Πέμπτη (αναχώρηση στις 21:00)
και
*ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ*
κάθε Τετάρτη (αναχώρηση στις 21:00)
και
*ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΣΥΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΑΓ.ΚΥΡΗΚΟ(ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ)-ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ-ΒΑΘΥ**
*κάθε Παρασκευή (αναχώρηση στις 22:00)-----------------------------------------------------------------
Το δρομολόγιο θα ισχύει από 30/07/2010 έως 15/08/2010 Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να επικοινωνείτε στα τηλέφωνα 210 4113722 και 210 4115015  και στα κατά τόπους πρακτορεία. *ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ* : τηλ 210 4125888, 210 4113722
*ΠΑΡΟΣ*: τηλ 22840 22883
*ΣΥΡΟΣ*: τηλ 22810 86611
*ΝΑΞΟΣ*: τηλ 22850 24371/25329
*ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ*: τηλ 22890 26846
*ΤΗΝΟΣ*: τηλ 22830 22516
*ΙΚΑΡΙΑ*: τηλ 22750 22441 /23691 / 32931
*ΒΑΘΥ*: τηλ 22730 22116
*ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ*: τηλ 22730 35252


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*NEL LINES S.A. Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία Λέσβου Α.Ε.* 
Κολοκοτρώνη 116, Πειραιάς 185 35 | Τηλ: 210 4510386 | www.nel.gr 
*Πολιτική Απορρήτου*
Για να βεβαιωθείτε ότι θα λαμβάνετε και στο μέλλον ενημερωτικά δελτία της NEL LINES μέσω email πατήστε εδώ.
Αν δεν επιθυμείτε να λαμβάνετε στο μέλλον δελτία νέων μέσω email από την NEL LINES πατήστε εδώ.


Απο το newsletter την εταιρειας

----------


## Stylianos

παιδια αυριο ξεκιναει δρομολογιο το πλοιο; και αν ναι,τι ωρα πιανει Πάρο; :Confused:

----------


## kostas-93

> παιδια αυριο ξεκιναει δρομολογιο το πλοιο; και αν ναι,τι ωρα πιανει Πάρο;


εγω σημερα ακουσα στο τοπικο ραδιοφωνο της Σαμου οτι σημερα το βράδυ  στης 20,30 θα εκανε έκτακτο δρομολογιο για ικαρια Σαμο  και τα επομενα θα τα κανει της 2 επομενες παρασκευές και αν χρειαστεί θα κανει και απο εκει και περα απο τισ 15 Αυγουστου για να εξυπηρέτησή και απο Σαμο προς πειραια που θα ειναι μετα το προβλημα που θα γυριζουν οι εκδρομείς πισω.

----------


## gpap2006

έφυγε πριν λίγη ώρα. Καλά του ταξίδια..

----------


## Stylianos

αναχωρησε για Συρο-Μυκονο-Παρο ή Σαμο; :Confused:

----------


## gpap2006

Σύρο Μύκονο Πάρο Νάξο ¶γιο Κύρηκο Καρλόβασι Βαθύ. Τα πάντα ΟΛΑ..

----------


## notias

ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ  !!!!

Εχει  (δρόμο) 18+ τώρα απο Μύκονο-Πάρο  :Very Happy: 

Στην Σύρο έμεινε  πολύ ( 2 ώρες περίπου)  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

> ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ !!!!
> 
> Εχει (δρόμο) 18+ τώρα απο Μύκονο-Πάρο 
> 
> Στην Σύρο έμεινε πολύ ( 2 ώρες περίπου)


Αγόρασε λουκούμια να κεράσει στους νέους προορισμούς, θα σας φέρει κι εσάς  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gpap2006

Μέχρι 18,4 το έχουν πάει μέχρι τώρα. Είναι στην Πάρο τώρα και έχει αναχώριση από Βαθύ απόψε στις 22.00.

----------


## NAXOS

AMEΣΗ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ
ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ

IMG_6082.JPG

IMG_6083.JPG

IMG_6084.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φίλε NAXOS!!!! ευχαριστούμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε:mrgreen:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο Ιππότης φωτογραφιμένος στις 29/07/2010 απο το Ν.Μ.Δ. Χαρισμένη στο φίλο NAXOS και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:mrgreen: 

ΙΠΠΟΤΗΣ 01 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Stylianos

Φωτογραφίες του ΙΠΠΟΤΗ,στην πρώτη άφιξη του στην Πάρο...αφιερωμενες στον φιλο pantelis2009,Nissos Mykonos,Giorgos_249,NAXOS και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοιου! 8-)

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε Stylianos, απο το υπέροχο νησί την Πάρο. Ευχαριστώ :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## Apostolos

Στα λιμάνια απο χρόνους πώς τα πάει?

----------


## gpap2006

Απ ότι έχω κοιτάξει στο ais κάθεται από μισή ώρα μέχρι 2 ώρες σε κάθε λιμάνι. Είναι και οι μέρες τώρα που είναι φουλ κίνηση.

----------


## zozef

> Απ ότι έχω κοιτάξει στο ais κάθεται από μισή ώρα μέχρι 2 ώρες σε κάθε λιμάνι. Είναι και οι μέρες τώρα που είναι φουλ κίνηση.


 Δεν ειναι μονο η φουλ κινηση ,υπαρχει και προβλημα οτι εχει ψιλο παταπελτη με αποτελεσμα να βρησκουν απο κατω τα επικαθιμενα,και να χρειαζοντε  εξτρα μανουβρες.

----------


## vagelis

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ .....ΚΑΘΗΣΤΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ  ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΩΝΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΟΔΗΓΟΙ ,ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΛΑΤΩΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ Η΄ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΕΡΑ...................................

----------


## polykas

Τήνος 5-8-2010.

ΝΕΛ παντού... :Very Happy: 

polykas-39.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> Τήνος 5-8-2010.
> 
> ΝΕΛ παντού...
> 
> polykas-39.JPG


Καπου το εχω ξανα ακουσει αυτο το moto.... :Wink: 
Υπεροχη η φωτο...!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Ο Ιπποτης στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης!!!!!
05082010092.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Επειδή οι πυροβολισμοί στο φόρουμ ξεκίνησαν...να και ο όμορφος Ιππότης, έξω από το λιμάνι της Νάξου :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

IMG806.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Επειδή οι πυροβολισμοί στο φόρουμ ξεκίνησαν...να και ο όμορφος Ιππότης, έξω από το λιμάνι της Νάξου!!!
> 
> IMG806.JPG


 Ti κάνει εκει μπλάκ άουτ έπαθε??/

----------


## φανούλα

> Ti κάνει εκει μπλάκ άουτ έπαθε??/


Είπαμε βρε Μάνο, μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα!!! Περίμενε να βγει το BS Paros, για να μπει στο λιμάνι!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά........ ένας ωραίος πίνακας φανούλα. :Surprised:

----------


## gnikles

> Επειδή οι πυροβολισμοί στο φόρουμ ξεκίνησαν...να και ο όμορφος Ιππότης, έξω από το λιμάνι της Νάξου!!!
> 
> IMG806.JPG


 Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία Φανούλα!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ippotis*...Τηνος _12-8-2010._
_DSCN4852.jpg_

_DSCN4859.jpg_

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Σήμερα είχα την ευκαιρία να απαθανατίσω με τον φακό μου το Ιππότης την ώρα που το προσπερνούσε το Νήσος Μύκονος, με το οποίο επέστρεψα από την Σάμο! Υπάρχει πολύ υλικό όπως και από την δεύτερη άφιξη του πλοίου στο Βαθύ στην οποία ήμουν παρόν!
Από αύριο θα αρχίσω να ανεβάζω κάποιες φωτογραφίες!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Περιμένουμε φίλε Nissos Mykonos :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δεύτερη άφιξη του Ιππότης στο Βαθύ της Σάμου! Λίγο πριν τις 12 το μεσημέρι της περασμένης Κυριακής!*
P8088451.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε Nissos Mykonos :Very Happy:  :Wink: .

----------


## dokimakos21

*IPPOTIS-Λίγο έξω από τον Πειραιά..!*
*Για όλους εσάς.!*
P8253434.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Τέλεια Φώτη ! Μπράβο !

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Ιππότης εν πλω! Φωτογραφία από το Νήσος Μύκονος! Για τον Φώτη (Dokimakos21) και τον Θανάση(Thanasis89)!!*

P8131741.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

*Ας το δούμε και από μακριά καθώς έμπαινε στην Δραπετσώνα την περασμένη εβδομάδα ...


*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιο βαπορακι!Μακαρι να μεινει στα νερα μας.

----------


## Apostolos

> *IPPOTIS-Λίγο έξω από τον Πειραιά..!*
> *Για όλους εσάς.!*


Μακράν η καλύτερη φώτο του πλοίου και μια απο τις πλέον καλύτερες γενικα. Ζωντανη με καταπληκτική γωνία και χωρίς περιτές και ανούσιες επεξεργασίες... Ότι βλέπει το μάτι! Να σε καλά!

----------


## High1

Στο Νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας πλέον το πλοίο, δίπλα απο το Hellenic Sailor! Mου φαίνεται ότι αντικαταστάτης του πρέπει να είναι το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:

----------


## Trakman

Ippotis εν πλω

Trakakis_P8265541.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φωτογραφια   καρτποσταλ!!! Αψογος φιλε Γιωργο!

----------


## gnikles

> Ippotis εν πλω
> 
> Trakakis_P8265541.jpg


 Γιώργο φανταστική!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Όντως φανταστική όπως και στην πράξη είναι ένα βαπόρι που αστράφτει αλλά πήγε πίσω στο ΝΜΔ και το αντικατέστησε το Μύκονος, δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με αυτά τα ρο-ρο. Γενικά υπάρχει μαι στασημότητα, το Πέραμα και ο ΝΜΔ έχουν πολλούς πελάτες που περιμένουν δουλειά.

----------


## Ergis

να και ο ΙΠΠΟΤΗΣ λοιπον εδω στο λιμανι της Ναξου.Ισως το πιο ομορφο ΡΟ-ΡΟ που εχω δει...

αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου και ιδιαιτερα στους maroulis nikos,nkr,pantelis,naxos,leo,nissos mykonos και τον leo :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες φωτο φίλε Εργης, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Οι πληροφοριες μου λενε, οτι με το που μπαινεις στο γκαραζ, ξαφνικα συναντας μια κατηφορα(κατεβαινεις δηλαδη χαμηλοτερα απο το επιπεδο του καταπελτη), ισως αυτη η διαδρομη να ειναι ιδια με αυτην που ακολουθει και το ζωναρι στην πρυμη(υποθεση)...!!!

----------


## zozef

> Οι πληροφοριες μου λενε, οτι με το που μπαινεις στο γκαραζ, ξαφνικα συναντας μια κατηφορα(κατεβαινεις δηλαδη χαμηλοτερα απο το επιπεδο του καταπελτη), ισως αυτη η διαδρομη να ειναι ιδια με αυτην που ακολουθει και το ζωναρι στην πρυμη(υποθεση)...!!!


Υπαρχει μια μικρη κατηφορα ,αλλα δεν εχει σχεση με το ζωναρι που βλεπουμε απεξω.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Στην Πάρο λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση! Είναι πραγματικά πολύ εντυπωσιακό πλοίο... Αφιερωμένη στους Εργής, pantelis2009, Trakman, Leo, domimakos21, Stylianos

DSCN0550.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Στην Πάρο λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση! Είναι πραγματικά πολύ εντυπωσιακό πλοίο... Αφιερωμένη στους Εργής, pantelis2009, Trakman, Leo, domimakos21, Stylianos
> 
> DSCN0550.jpg


σευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου.πραγματικα φαντα στικο πλοιο.ευχομαι να το ξαναδουμε εδω στις κυκλαδες...

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε aegeanspeedlines, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Έχω ανταποδώσει αλλού. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΙΠΠΟΤΗΣ ....13/09/2010 στο Ν.Μ.Δ.* 
Χαρισμένη σε aegeanspeedlines, Εργης, zozef, Trakman, Giovanaut & T.S.S. APOLLON :Wink:  :Surprised: . 

ΙΠΠΟΤΗΣ 01 13-09-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ευχαριστω φιλε pantelis2009 και ανταποδιδω_
_ Ιppotis..._Τηνος_ 12-8-2010._
_ DSCN4839.jpg

DSCN4849.jpg_

----------


## Ergis

> *ΙΠΠΟΤΗΣ ....13/09/2010 στο Ν.Μ.Δ.* 
> Χαρισμένη σε aegeanspeedlines, Εργης, zozef, Trakman, Giovanaut & T.S.S. APOLLON. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106449


να σαι καλα παντελη :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ο *ΙΠΠΌΤΗΣ* των Θαλασσών!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Εχω μια πληροφορία ότι πλέον δέν ειναι ναυλωμένο στην ΝΕΛ
Τσάμπα το βάψιμο...

----------


## Ergis

και ολες αυτες οι εγκρισεις του σας τσαμπα;

----------


## Apostolos

Λογικά όπως έχουμε πει εδώ θα πάνε για τον Πελαγίτη

----------


## gnikles

> Εχω μια πληροφορία ότι πλέον δέν ειναι ναυλωμένο στην ΝΕΛ
> Τσάμπα το βάψιμο...


 Απόστολε άκουσες τίποτα για την Chalkydon?

----------


## Apostolos

Όντως έχω ακούσει κάτι όπως και για το Κολοσσός. Τώρα που θα φύγει η Adritatic υπάρχει χώρος για όλους!

----------


## gnikles

Αυτό που θέλω να μάθω αν το ναυλώσει τελικά η Chalkydon είναι απο ποιον?Από την εταιρεία Κουταλίδη ή από την Νελ?Είναι και το ενδιαφέρον που έδειξε η Νελ για το Αρμπέρια της Chalkydon που κάπως με βάζουν σε σκέψεις!!!Ο καιρός θα δείξει.

----------


## xidianakis

για το καραβι εχω να πω οτι ελαττωμα του ειναι το υψος που εχει στον καταπελτη.
τα οχηματα που ειναι κοντα στα 4m σε υψος, εχουν το προβλημα που ειχαν και στη ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο σύντομα θα αναχωρήσει για τα νέα του δρομολόγια για λογαριασμό της Χαλκιδών, απο Κόρινθο προς Βενετία. Καλορίζικο!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι το βαπόρι, φίλε Apostolos. 
Ξέρουμε αν θα αλλάξει όνομα?

----------


## Stylianos

Θα είναι ναυλομένο απο την Νελ,ή απο την εταιρία του κ.Κουταλίδη; :Confused:

----------


## High1

> To πλοίο σύντομα θα αναχωρήσει για τα νέα του δρομολόγια για λογαριασμό της Χαλκιδών, απο *Κόρινθο προς Βενετία*. Καλορίζικο!


Κόρινθο-Βενετία ή Κόρινθο-Ανκόνα???
Γιατί ο _Φίλιππος_ αυτό κάνει και ο _Ιππότης_ πάει Κόρινθο ώς αντικαταστάτης του! :Wink: 
Μήπως είναι το Κολοσσός για Βενετία (αν το ναυλώσουνε)??

----------


## Appia_1978

Χρώμα/Σινιάλο άλλαξε;




> Κόρινθο-Βενετία ή Κόρινθο-Ανκόνα???
> Γιατί ο _Φίλιππος_ αυτό κάνει και ο _Ιππότης_ πάει Κόρινθο ώς αντικαταστάτης του!
> Μήπως είναι το Κολοσσός για Βενετία (αν το ναυλώσουνε)??

----------


## High1

Τελικά το πλοίο ξεκίνησε εχθές από _Κόρινθο για Αncona_ το πρώτο του εμπορικό δρομολόγιο!
Τώρα αν πραγματοποιήθηκε αλλαγή σινιάλων (που δεν νομίζω), κάποιος φίλος να μας διαφωτίσει?

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Μηπως ξερει κανεις τα δρομολογια του πλοιου μπας και το δω και γω καμια φορα.

----------


## Stylianos

Κάνει Κόρινθο-Ανκόνα απ'οσο γνωρίζω...και έχει ακόμα το σινιάλο της Νέλ...

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσει την έναρξη των δρομολογίων του φορτηγού-οχηματαγωγού ΙΠΠΟΤΗΣ. Το πλοίο, από αύριο 02/11/2010 θα εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Κάλυμνος - Κως - Ρόδος κάθε Τρίτη-Πέμπτη-Κυριακή.

(Πηγή: www.nel.gr)

----------


## Leo

Σε λίγο θα είναι στον Πειραιά (καρβουνόσκαλα), για να υλοποιηθούν οι παραπάνω γραφές του φίλου μας aegeanspeedlines.

----------


## NAXOS

ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 2010

IMG_6171.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσει την έναρξη των δρομολογίων του φορτηγού-οχηματαγωγού ΙΠΠΟΤΗΣ. Το πλοίο, από αύριο 02/11/2010 θα εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Κάλυμνος - Κως - Ρόδος κάθε Τρίτη-Πέμπτη-Κυριακή.
> 
> (Πηγή: www.nel.gr)


Λογικά σύντομα θα βγάλουν και άλλο ένα RΟ/RΟ για άλλη γραμμή όμως..... :Wink:  :Wink: !!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Aν παρακολουθούσα το θέμα του Ιππότη, θα είχαμε καλύτερη φώτο, το είδα και εγώ το μεσημέρι στο λιμάνι και ξαφνιάστικα... Μία φώτο από το κινητό στο λιμάνι της Ακαντιάς πρυμοδετημένο, και όχι πρυμοπλαγιοδετημένο όπως όλα τα υπόλοιπα... 

03112010016.jpg

----------


## Leo

Επιτέλους ο ιππότης σπίτι του  :Wink: , μπράβο mike, να είσαι καλά!

----------


## dokimakos21

IPPOTIS-Σήμερα το πρωί έξω από την Ψυτάλλεια.!
Για όλους εσάς.!
PB044552.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα ήθελα να σας εκμυστηρευθώ τον κρυφό μου "πόθο" λέγοντάς σας, ότι χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που ο Ιππότης κατάφερε να δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή της Ρόδου. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ στοίχημα για την ΝΕΛ...  :Wink: 

Της εύχομαι να τα καταφέρει !

----------


## xidianakis

an riksei tis times 5-10% apo tis alles etairies kai einai sunepes sta dromologia, 8a ta kataferei.

----------


## mike_rodos

*2η παραμονή του Ιππότη στο σπίτι του, όπως είπε και ο φίλος Leo. Δεν ξέρω αν το πλοίο την συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή χρειάζετε για το νησί μας, αν τα επικύνδινα φορτία ταξιδεύουν με το ro/ro όπως πρέπει... Αλλά σήμερα το πλοίο αναχώρησε από Ρόδο με ένα φορτηγό στο γκαράζ του.!* 

DSCN8965.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα?!?!?
Από την άλλη γιατί να μας εκπλήσει όμως; 
Το πλοίο δρομολογήθηκε κυριολεκτικά από το πουθενά, δηλαδή χωρίς κανένα πλάνο να έχει επικοινωνηθεί προηγουμένως. 

Είναι γνωστό οτι οι μεταφορικές δουλεύουν με τις ακτοπλοϊκές κλίνοντας συμφωνίες μιας "Χ" διάρκειας και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν εταιρεία εύκολα.
Και γιατί εξάλλου να αλλάξουν εταιρεία και να πάνε σε ένα πλοίο που εμφανίστηκε ξαφνικά; Δεν είναι λογικό όπως ξαφνικά ήρθε έτσι ξαφνικά να φύγει; και τότε αυτοί θα τρέχουν πίσω στις προηγούμενες εταιρείες...

----------


## Apostolos

Προβλέπω να ξαναγυρνά στη θέση του απλωρου Κολοσσού!

----------


## gnikles

> Προβλέπω να ξαναγυρνά στη θέση του απλωρου Κολοσσού!


 Απόστολε θα ήταν πολύ λογικό αλλά κάπου προβληματίζομαι.Η κίνηση του Ιππότι παρουσιάζει αύξηση τώρα τελευταία θα ρισκάρει η Νελ να το βγάλει για δεύτερη φορά από την γραμμή?Και κάτι άλλο ο Πελαγίτης θα μπορούσε να το αντικαταστήσει για λίγο?

----------


## MYTILENE

Ενημερωτικά ο ''PELAGITIS'' ΔΕΝ ανήκει πλέον στη ΝΕΛ :Wink: !!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Με πρόλαβε ο πλέον αξιόπιστος νελίτης  :Smile:

----------


## gnikles

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά δεν το ήξερα αυτό!!!Απόστολε πραγματικά είναι αξιόπιστος και θα του κάνω επίσκεψη μου φένεται τον Μytilene!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Απόστολε θα ήταν πολύ λογικό αλλά κάπου προβληματίζομαι.Η κίνηση του Ιππότι παρουσιάζει αύξηση τώρα τελευταία θα ρισκάρει η Νελ να το βγάλει για δεύτερη φορά από την γραμμή?Και κάτι άλλο ο Πελαγίτης θα μπορούσε να το αντικαταστήσει για λίγο?


Μήπως παρουσίασε αύξηση, λόγω του Νήσος Ρόδος?

----------


## gnikles

> Μήπως παρουσίασε αύξηση, λόγω του Νήσος Ρόδος?


 Σίγουρα παίζει και αυτό ρόλο.Απλά πιστεύω οτι δεν θα ήτανε καλό να το βγάλει για δεύτερη φορά η Νελ από την γραμμή.Φυσικά αυτό είναι άποψή μου η εταιρεία θα κρίνει τι είναι καλύτερο.

----------


## Νικόλας

για μένα αν το βγάλει και δεύτερη φορα θα το χάσει το παιχνίδι !
αλλά από την άλλη ποιο άλλο θα μπορούσε να αντικαταστήσει τον Κολοσσό ?? :Confused:

----------


## trelaras

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κατι θα βρει η ΝΕΛ!!!δεν την φοβαμαι!!! :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Σήμερα κατά τις 15:00 είδα τον Ιππότη να μπουκάρει στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου και το χάρηκα, το πλοίο μέχρι πάνω φορτωμένο τράκτορες, φυσικά λόγω της απεργίας.!

----------


## chiotis

> Σήμερα κατά τις 15:00 είδα τον Ιππότη να μπουκάρει στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου και το χάρηκα, το πλοίο μέχρι πάνω φορτωμένο τράκτορες, φυσικά λόγω της απεργίας.!


Παντα τετοια!!!γενικα εχει αυξηθει η κινηση καθολου????

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σήμερα κατά τις 15:00 είδα τον Ιππότη να μπουκάρει στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου και το χάρηκα, το πλοίο μέχρι πάνω φορτωμένο τράκτορες, φυσικά λόγω της απεργίας.!


Καμιά φωτο φίλε δεν έχει :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## mike_rodos

> Παντα τετοια!!!γενικα εχει αυξηθει η κινηση καθολου????


Φίλε μου ήταν οι απεργίες... Ο χρόνος θα δείξει...




> Καμιά φωτο φίλε δεν έχει.


Φίλε Παντελή δυστιχώς φωτογραφική προσωρινά έλαβε τέλος...

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν πειράζει φίλε μου εσύ να σε καλά. Κοίτα σε λίγο στους δεξαμενισμούς Ε/Γ πλοίων :Wink: .

----------


## ελμεψη

Δυσκολο διημερο για τον ιπποτη στο νησι του μιας και ο καιρος ειναι πολυ ασχημος και ειναι δεμενος με την δεξια του μπαντα να την χτυπαει ο βοριας. Δεν το βαζει κατω παντως μιας και δεν λεει να παει στα ανοιχτα.... Δυο φωτο απο χθες και σημερα
DSC_3079(1).JPG
DSC_3127(1).JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Πολυ ομορφη η ατμοσφαιρα και ποιοτικη η φωτογραφιση...!!!
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Νικο...!!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

Αναχωρηση του Ιπποτη κατω απο τον συννεφιασμενο Ροδιτικο ουρανο και με το ουρανιο τοξο να αχνοφαινεται στο βαθος...

DSC_3369(1).JPG

----------


## raflucgr

Ippotis loading in Ermoupolis, Syros on 5/08/2010.IMG_1651b.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

O Ippotis στο Ικόνιο στις 11/02/2011. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 


IPPOTIS 09 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## naftopoulo

Αυτή την στιγμή μόλις αναχώρησε απο ¶γιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας σε ένα δρομολόγιο Κω-Κάλυμνο-Ικαρία-Πειραιά!!! Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι έκτακτο ή το έχει ξανακάνει???

----------


## idrohoos

Είναι κανονικό δρομολόγιο,το κανει περίπου 5 μηνες,αναχωρεί από Αγιο κήρυκο κάθε κυριακή στις 22:40.

----------


## mike_rodos

*Πλοίο και πλήρωμα δεν έχουν να φοβηθούν τίποτα... Μανούβρα σε απόσταση αναπνοής από το φάρο της Ακαντιάς με την πλώρη να πλησιάζει την πλώρη του Ορίζοντα! 
Ro/Ro Ippotis, Ρόδος 25 Μαρτίου 2011
Για όλα τα φιλαράκια!* 

DSCN0174.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε mike_rodos και σ' ευχαριστούμε για τις ανταποκρίσεις σου :Wink: .

----------


## mike_rodos

Ro/Ro Ippotis, Ρόδος 25 Μαρτίου 2011.
Για τους Νελίτες....

DSCN0194.jpg

----------


## tolaras

http://www.politis-chios.gr/2005/011...2005,7163.html
The chartred ro/ro of Nel Lines,IPPOTIS during the first arrival in Paros port,in 3 August 2010...

----------


## cpt. mimis

Έχουμε κάποιο νέο για το πλοίο? 
Τη τελευταία φορά που το είδα ήταν CEUTA και χωρίς τα σινιάλα της nel και αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν είχε και κανένα Έλληνα πλήρωμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Στο Κερατσίνι_
01.jpg
_Απρίλιος 2011_

Το πλοίο συνεχίζει να δραστηριοποιείται με το ίδιο όνομα, σημαία Κύπρου, και χωρίς καμμία αλλαγή στο ιδιοκτησιακό του status (Registered owner : EPTANISOS MARITIME LTD - Care of Jay Management Corp, Athens, Greece) στην Ισπανία, ανάμεσα Βαρκελώνης και Μαγιόρκας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Από τα ελάχιστα γιαπωνέζικα ρο-ρό που έχουν δουλέψει Ευρώπη κ το λέω διότι κάπου τα σνομπάρουν οι Δυτικοευρωπαίοι.
Συμπαθητικό βαπόρι μόνο που το χάλασαν με αυτήν την προέκταση του ακομοντέσιου στην πλώρη.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Από τα ελάχιστα γιαπωνέζικα ρο-ρό που έχουν δουλέψει Ευρώπη κ το λέω διότι κάπου τα σνομπάρουν οι Δυτικοευρωπαίοι.
> Συμπαθητικό βαπόρι μόνο που το χάλασαν με αυτήν την προέκταση του ακομοντέσιου στην πλώρη.


όντως πέρα από τα ippotis και aegean pearl δεν μου έρχονται και πολλά στο μυαλό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας θυμηθούμε το IPPOTIS όταν στις 29-08-2011 ετοιμαζόταν να γυρίσει, για να ξεφορτώσει κοντά στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.


IPPOTIS 16 29-08-2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> όντως πέρα από τα ippotis και aegean pearl δεν μου έρχονται και πολλά στο μυαλό.


 Πατρίδα γενικά πάνω στην Ευρώπη γιαπωνέζικα χτισμένα γιά Γιαπωνέζους δεν τα προτιμάνε. Κάτω,κανένας Ιταλός ή Ισπανός μπορεί κ να αγοράσει κ να ναυλώσει.
Το AEGEAN PEARL κ το αδελφό του ήταν παραγγελία του Χανδρή σε συνεργασία τότε με έναν Ολλανδό.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Πατρίδα γενικά πάνω στην Ευρώπη γιαπωνέζικα χτισμένα γιά Γιαπωνέζους δεν τα προτιμάνε. Κάτω,κανένας Ιταλός ή Ισπανός μπορεί κ να αγοράσει κ να ναυλώσει.
> Το AEGEAN PEARL κ το αδελφό του ήταν παραγγελία του Χανδρή σε συνεργασία τότε με έναν Ολλανδό.


Ναι σωστά.. :Distrust:

----------


## george Xios

Σύμφωνα με το γνωστό ναυτιλιακό site (ellinikiaktoploia) υπάρχουν φήμες για επιστροφή στην Ελλάδα.. Φαίνεται να έρχεται για λογαριασμό της εταιριας Aυναυτης (του εφοπλιστή Καλλιμασια) που εχει το Πελαγιτη.. Πληροφοριες για δρομολογηση του στον ΒορειοΑνατολικο Αιγαιο μεχρι και Καβάλα!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύμφωνα με το γνωστό ναυτιλιακό site (ellinikiaktoploia) υπάρχουν φήμες για επιστροφή στην Ελλάδα.. Φαίνεται να έρχεται για λογαριασμό της εταιριας Aυναυτης (του εφοπλιστή Καλλιμασια) που εχει το Πελαγιτη.. Πληροφοριες για δρομολογηση του στον ΒορειοΑνατολικο Αιγαιο μεχρι και Καβάλα!!!


 Aυνάτης...έτσι όπως το γράφεις προφέρεται Αβναύτης ή Αφναύτης. Δεν θέλω να κάνω τον δάσκαλο αλλά να καταλαβαινόμαστε. Αειναύτης (γιά πάντα ναύτης) είναι η εταιρεία του πατριώτη μας κ. Καλλιμασιά κ δεν διευκρινίζουν αν είναι ναύλωση ή αγορά. Εντελώς φιλικά.

----------


## flash13

αγορα ειναι.....το site το λεει ξεκαθαρα φιλε Βικτωρα....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> αγορα ειναι.....το site το λεει ξεκαθαρα φιλε Βικτωρα....


Σε ευχαριστώ, ήμουν κάπου μεταξύ δουλειάς κ φόρουμ κ μου ξέφυγε. Τώρα το είδα.

----------


## despo

Πάντως αν βάλουν και δεύτερο πλοίο στην ίδια γραμμή, οχι μόνο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταθεί το Αριάδνη που οπως φημολογείται θα έρθει, αλλά θα πρέπει να φύγει ένα απο τα υπάρχοντα 2 συμβατικά πλοία.

----------


## superfast v

Ρε καταντια ολοι ετοιμοι να βαλουν καραβια για τη Χιο και τη Μυτιληνη εκτος απο τη Νελ μας.Αλητεια

----------


## Ilias 92

Όταν το ναύλωνε η ΝΕΛ δεν είχε περάσει καθόλου από Χίο Μυτιλήνη?? (λογικά πρέπει για καμια σκάτζα)

----------


## SAPPHO

> Όταν το ναύλωνε η ΝΕΛ δεν είχε περάσει καθόλου από Χίο Μυτιλήνη?? (λογικά πρέπει για καμια σκάτζα)


Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήρθε ένα έκτακτο δρομολόγιο μέχρι Χίο και επιστροφή..

----------


## Ilias 92

Τι κρίμα τότε που ερχόταν στην Ρόδο δεν το έβγαλα ούτε μια φωτογραφία, δεν είχα αυτό το χόμπι, ούτε τα μέσα τότε.
Πόσο μου λείπει το ποδηλατάκι μου και οι βόλτες στο λιμάνι. Άτιμα χρόνια πως περνάτε έτσι!!  :Apologetic:

----------


## george Xios

Εχουμε κανένα νέο από το πλοίο;;

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Εχουμε κανένα νέο από το πλοίο;;


Όποιος μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει γιατί από διάφορες κουβέντες του λιμανιού άκουσα άσχημα νεα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πόσο άσχημα νέα δλδ; Το βαπόρι είναι του 1991. Εκείνο που ξέρω είναι ότι ξεναυλώθηκε κ η Βalearia ναύλωσε άλλο.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Μήπως το μπερδεύουνε με το Colossus που πράγματι σφάχτηκε;

----------


## opelmanos

> Πόσο άσχημα νέα δλδ; Το βαπόρι είναι του 1991. Εκείνο που ξέρω είναι ότι ξεναυλώθηκε κ η Βalearia ναύλωσε άλλο.


Καλά την παλεύουν?? :Worked Till 5am: Στείλαν για παλιοσίδερα ένα πλοίο 22 χρονων??

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Εξαρτάται τους παράγοντες που στέλνουν ένα πλοίο για σκραπ (βλάβες, επιθεωρήσεις, προδιαγραφές, οικονομική κατάσταση εταιρείας κλπ). Η ηλικία δεν παίζει και πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο και ειδικά στα ro-ro τα οποία στην εποχή μας είναι πιο ασύμφορα. Εδώ έχουμε δει και φέρι 25χρονα να διαλύονται...

----------


## Apostolos

Τα πλοία στην ηλικία αυτή συνήθως εχουν κακο ιστορικό επιθεωρήσεων με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούν να ναυλωθούν σε σοβαρές χώρες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εξαρτάται τους παράγοντες που στέλνουν ένα πλοίο για σκραπ (βλάβες, επιθεωρήσεις, προδιαγραφές, οικονομική κατάσταση εταιρείας κλπ). Η ηλικία δεν παίζει και πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο και ειδικά στα ro-ro τα οποία στην εποχή μας είναι πιο ασύμφορα. Εδώ έχουμε δει και φέρι 25χρονα να διαλύονται...


 Aν δεν υπήρχε η κρίση το βαπόρι θα μπορούσε να συνεχίσει. Γιά τα 25χρονα φέρρις που λες,ήταν κάποιες ειδικές περιπτώσεις συν την κρίση.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Δε νομίζω να έλεγαν για το Κολοσσός. Για το ιπποτις αναφέρονταν, όχι για σκράπ αλλά για πώληση λόγω κρίσης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δε νομίζω να έλεγαν για το Κολοσσός. Για το ιπποτις αναφέρονταν, όχι για σκράπ αλλά για πώληση λόγω κρίσης.


 K η πώληση στον Καλλιμασιά τι έγινε, χάλασε η δουλειά;

----------


## cpt. mimis

> K η πώληση στον Καλλιμασιά τι έγινε, χάλασε η δουλειά;


Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι, δεν ξέρω αν "χωράει" όμως πια στην ελληνική αγορά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι, δεν ξέρω αν "χωράει" όμως πια στην ελληνική αγορά.


 Είχε κ κάτι μεσογειακά φορτηγά. Δλδ δεν σημαίνει ότι αποκλειστικά θα το ήθελε γιά εδώ.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Ναι σωστά... Θυμάμαι πριν από κάποια χρόνια είχαμε στα νερά μας γύρω στα 7-8 ΡοΡο εκ των οποίων τα 2-3 πήγαιναν Κρήτη. Τώρα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι σωστά... Θυμάμαι πριν από κάποια χρόνια είχαμε στα νερά μας γύρω στα 7-8 ΡοΡο εκ των οποίων τα 2-3 πήγαιναν Κρήτη. Τώρα...


Δεν κατάλαβες, ο Καλλιμασιάς συμβατικά φ/γ είχε ή έχει. Στην ακτοπλοΪα εμφανίστηκε με το ΠΕΛΑΓΙΤΗΣ. ¶λλα ρο-ρό δεν είχε τα τελευταία χρόνια.Επίσης πρακτόρευε στον Πειραιά το παλιό ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε ακινησία το πλοίο τους τελευταίους μήνες στο Algeciras της Ισπανίας, από όπου και η πιο κάτω φωτό πριν περίπου ένα μήνα.

ShipSpotting.com

© Salvador de la Rubia

----------


## SteliosK

> Καλά την παλεύουν??Στείλαν για παλιοσίδερα ένα πλοίο 22 χρονων??


Κι όμως ναι το έστειλαν, εφόσον δεν έχει τις κατάλληλες προδιαγραφές δεν έχει σημασία η ηλικία..
*Εδώ το βλέπουμε* αγκυροβολημένο στην Αλιαγα  πριν λίγες μέρες σε φωτογραφία του Selim San.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάει και αυτό. Ας ελπίσουμε να μας στείλει καμιά φωτο του ο Selim San.
Ας δούμε το IPPOTIS όταν στις 29-08-2011 έκανε μανούβρα για να δέσει φωτογραφημένο από το μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

IPPOTIS 19 29-08-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και πριν από λίγο ο φίλος Selim San ξανά κτύπησε και τον ευχαριστώ που δεν με ξέχασε.
Το Ippotis ήδη έχει κάνει προσγιάλωση στην Aliaga (δεν ξέρω ημερομηνία), αλλά ακόμη δεν έχουν ακόμη να το κόβουν.

IPPOTIS 40 (SELIM SAN _ LADY MISURATA.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Και πριν από λίγο ο φίλος Selim San ξανά κτύπησε και τον ευχαριστώ που δεν με ξέχασε.
> Το Ippotis ήδη έχει κάνει προσγιάλωση στην Aliaga (δεν ξέρω ημερομηνία), αλλά ακόμη δεν έχουν ακόμη να το κόβουν.
> 
> IPPOTIS 40 (SELIM SAN _ LADY MISURATA.jpg


Eυχαριστούμε τον Selim San
Και μία πιο κοντινή του Selim San  από το Facebook *εδώ*
Άλλο ένα βαπόρι περνάει στα ιστορικά..

----------


## pantelis2009

Άλλη μία φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ με ημερομηνία 13/08 που φαίνεται πώς δεν έχουν αρχίσει ακόμη τη διάλυση του. 

IPPOTIS 41 13-08-2014 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------

